# What country do you live in?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

What country do you live in?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I was lucky enough to be born and raised in the USA.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*what about*

Australia
New Zealand
Thailand?


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

The United States of America, came here when I was 10 and been here since.

I was born in India but never lived there, and lived in Canada and Saudi Arabia before coming here.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

_none of the above_


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> _none of the above_


In my top 5 countries I'd move to if I ever left America.

OP Fin is rad, y u no add Fin?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wales left out again :no

I live in England.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

None of the above.

Romania, Northern Transylvania.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lucky enough to not be born and raised in the United States and instead born and raised in Canada.


----------



## CW2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

England


----------



## TommyW (May 14, 2015)

Amphoteric said:


>


Voi perkele.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> In my top 5 countries I'd move to if I ever left America.
> 
> OP Fin is rad, y u no add Fin?





RadnessaurousRex said:


> Finland is far too rad for some stupid list dude.














TommyW said:


> Voi perkele.


:squeeze


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Noca said:


> Lucky enough to not be born and raised in the United States and instead born and raised in Canada.


Really dodged a bullet there, guy.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

England. Born in Lancaster. I now live just outside a small town in the countryside.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Yesss US is winning


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

USA


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Netherlands_


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


>


:lol


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

'MERICA F*** YEAH

Haha jk. America is not that great.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Australia


----------



## TommyW (May 14, 2015)

Amphoteric said:


>







:clap


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


>





TommyW said:


> :clap


I heard about this but didn't know it was actually a common thing to do in Finland that's hilarious. I'm getting shrinkage just thinking about it.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Sweden. :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

HenDoggy said:


> Yesss US is winning


Majority of SAS are the privilege few to win the lottery of living in the US.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

nubly said:


> Majority of SAS are the privilege few to win the lottery of living in the US.


I'm all about America and proud to be born and raised here, but you haven't traveled much have you?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

nubly said:


> Majority of SAS are the privilege few to win the lottery of living in the US.


**** yeah!! Interesting, I thought there were more people from the UK actually.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

England


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

crimeclub said:


> I'm all about America and proud to be born and raised here, but you haven't traveled much have you?


Of course not, I'm poor. I've only been to Mexico and South Korea.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

twitchy666 said:


> Australia
> New Zealand
> Thailand?


Yeah, Aussie Land and New Zealand have quite a few on here. That're vocal, anyway.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

CANADA

lots of space....ahhhhhhh

I send my love and respect to all those in the struggle


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Born in The Netherlands, still a Dutch citizen, now reside in Southwestern Ontario, Canada. Wouldn't dream of becoming Canadian, too much pride.. but love this country.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Jupiter.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sweden, unfortunately. I hate it. I don't even look swedish.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

South Africa


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Fangirl96 said:


> Sweden, unfortunately. I hate it. I don't even look swedish.


Wanna trade?


Boertjie said:


> South Africa


Nice country.


----------



## JupiterJones (May 29, 2015)

England


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

For the first time since August of 2010, I can say that I live in the US. Hopefully my answer won't change for a long time.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

White America *****es


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^***** yeahhhh!*


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

firestar said:


> For the first time since August of 2010, I can say that I live in the US. Hopefully my answer won't change for a long time.


Back home.. happy for you


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Jamaica


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Born and raised in the USA!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm currently in Oman. It borders Saudi Arabia and UAE. 
---
Edit: Sh^t...a resurrected thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wales left out again :no
> 
> I live in England.


Why would you not put UK you put Ireland which is controversial because you didn't seperate Northern Ireland and you left out Wales. If you don't know the constituent countries just put UK and then Ireland for the republic.

I'm at least 1/8th sheep myself so I'm 1/8th+ offended.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Hell yeah 'none of the above'

Biggest country in the world


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Zee Okanagan Republic, located in Brin Kash,Western Kinada eh?


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Red October said:


> Hell yeah 'none of the above'
> 
> Biggest country in the world


So I live in Argentina now? XD


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

oops, could have sworn Chile was in the poll ^^;

fixed now


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Australia. I cant believe you forgot one of the most famous countries in the world.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Damn I made this thread around the time I joined.


----------

